# re-mounting plasma



## cable (Nov 27, 2007)

hello everyone:

just mounted our plasma for the first time. everything came out great, but i did have a question just for future reference.

if we wanted to move the plasma higher up on the same wall, what's the process in doing so without affecting the studs?

this would mean i would have to take out the existing mount drilled into the studs and re-mount it higher on the wall. would this weaken the studs? would i need to fill the existing holes with wood putty?

thanks!


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Shouldn't be an issue.

But I'm sure that someone here will tell you "you'll damage your plasma by moving it".... 

And then someone else will tell you how terrible it is to have your plasma mounted high on the wall.... 

And then there will surely be someone telling you that you should have bought a LCD since Plasma is, well, just wrong.....:wink: 

And someone will say that if you haven't bought a extended warranty, then you're just plain silly....:yes: 


Just trying to cover all the bases.....


----------



## keyser soze (May 28, 2007)

Unless it's 70" or bigger you'll be fine re mounting the set. You won't damage it or the studs, plasmas look better than LCD's and extended warrantees can be useless. :whistling2:


----------



## cable (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks for the responses!

the plasma is 50". just wasn't sure if the first set of holes had to be filled. 

what would be an issue if the set was greater than 70"? is it due to the weight?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

cable said:


> what would be an issue if the set was greater than 70"? is it due to the weight?


 
Actually it wouldn't really matter if it were a 70" either. It's typical to mount any LCD/PDP with the same size lagscrews.


----------



## MEDIAINSTALLS (Jan 3, 2008)

moving the tv at all will not affect anything. the worse you will have to do is fill in the holes left by the mount from when you move it. 

I would stay with plasma tvs instead of lcd's----numerous reasons. 
1. price
2. life span of the tv (about 10,000 more hours)
3. viewing angle is greater
4. plasma is 2 yrs more advanced then lcd

also if you are going to move the tv higher i would look at putting a tilt mount up instead of a basic mount. this way you can angle it down some if you feel it is too high


----------

